# PANAMA



## UberPTY

Saludos
Colegas conductores de Uber en Panamá

Por favor respondan a este Post por lo menos 3 a 4 personas en Panamá para poder crear una subcategoria en la sección de World o Mundial y de esta manera poder compartir experiencias, tips, buenos y malos ratos, técnicas etc de como hacer Uber en Ciudad de Panamá y estas queden en esta sección.

Solo hay que contestar pidiendo la subcategoria en la sección.

Saludos

----------------

Greetings
Uber Drivers in Panama

Please respond to this post at least three to four people in Panama to create a sub-category in section World and thus able to share experiences, tips, bad times, techniques etc how do Uber in Panama City and these remain in this section.

You need only answer asking subcategory in the section.

regards

Translate with Google Translate so avoid any mistake in my English


----------



## UberPTY

Un ejemplo de como hacer la solicitud puede ser:

Por favor abrir la subcategoria Panama en la sección World.
Please open a subcategory called Panama in the World section.

Copien y peguen el mensaje tanto en español como en ingles ya que el administrador del foro probablemente no entienda español y entienda el de ingles por ser una pagina en ingles.

Saludos y exitos


----------



## ubersociospanama

Hola compañero, hoy se efectuó una medida de presión para paralizar el servicio de UBER, faltan 3 horas para terminar la medida.


----------



## Saph

Hi!

Por favor abrir la subcategoria Panama en la sección World.
Please open a subcategory called Panama in the World section.


Saludos,

PK


----------



## uberpeople.net

Necesitamos tres personas activo aqui para un forum nuevo. ubersociospanama no es activo.


----------



## Stashell Charpentier

UberPTY said:


> Saludos
> Colegas conductores de Uber en Panamá
> 
> Por favor respondan a este Post por lo menos 3 a 4 personas en Panamá para poder crear una subcategoria en la sección de World o Mundial y de esta manera poder compartir experiencias, tips, buenos y malos ratos, técnicas etc de como hacer Uber en Ciudad de Panamá y estas queden en esta sección.
> 
> Solo hay que contestar pidiendo la subcategoria en la sección.
> 
> Saludos
> 
> ----------------
> 
> Greetings
> Uber Drivers in Panama
> 
> Please respond to this post at least three to four people in Panama to create a sub-category in section World and thus able to share experiences, tips, bad times, techniques etc how do Uber in Panama City and these remain in this section.
> 
> You need only answer asking subcategory in the section.
> 
> regards
> 
> Translate with Google Translate so avoid any mistake in my English


Hi!
Por favor abrir la subcategoria Panama en la sección World.
Please open a subcategory called Panama in the World section.

Saludos,

PK


----------



## uberpeople.net

Hola Stashell Charpentier Necesitamos mas personas de Panama.


----------



## Stashell Charpentier

Cuantos mas?


----------



## uberpeople.net

Stashell Charpentier said:


> Cuantos mas?


Uno


----------



## Euclides VELAZCO

Saludos
Colegas conductores de Uber en Panamá

Por favor respondan a este Post por lo menos 3 a 4 personas en Panamá para poder crear una subcategoria en la sección de World o Mundial y de esta manera poder compartir experiencias, tips, buenos y malos ratos, técnicas etc de como hacer Uber en Ciudad de Panamá y estas queden en esta sección.

Solo hay que contestar pidiendo la subcategoria en la sección.

Saludos

----------------

Greetings
Uber Drivers in Panama

Please respond to this post at least three to four people in Panama to create a sub-category in section World and thus able to share experiences, tips, bad times, techniques etc how do Uber in Panama City and these remain in this section.

You need only answer asking subcategory in the section.

regards

Translate with Google Translate so avoid any mistake in my English[/QUOTE]

I hope we could be included in the world forum as UBER Panama or UBER PTY


----------



## Uber for Dummies

Hi, can we get a Panama City, Panama category. Looking for any advice for driving Panama. What is the pay rate? Is it safe?


----------

